
Why We Prefer Founding CEOs - joeyespo
http://www.bhorowitz.com/why_we_prefer_founding_ceos/
======
sharemywin
My question are you looking for Steve jobs the CEO legend or steve jobs the 19
year old kid that was selling crazy?

